
Why Eastern European Soldiers Wear Ski Masks - vinnyglennon
https://warisboring.com/why-eastern-european-soldiers-wear-ski-masks/
======
mo1ok
Maybe it's a translation issue, but this article doesn't really answer the
question at its root level and keeps referencing recent events - obviously
Russian troops in Donbass are concealing their identity, but Eastern European
troops have been wearing ski masks for decades now. Why? I'm not sure "to
confuse the senses" makes sense, since for 100+ years warfare has happened at
long distances.

My money is on the fact it's cold and windy often.

~~~
vinnyglennon
The local town was host to :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Balaclava](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Balaclava)
which featured the Charge of the Light Brigade. The item may only be readily
available around then, or got introduced to foreign armiers then.

